# Help Please: DIY Battery Box for Mixer



## worldofprinting (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi

I wonder if someone could help me out please with some knowledge. I have a Behringer Xenyx 1202FX mixing desk (for guitars, microphones, etc) and want to power it with batteries for busking.

I've found vague references to a being powered by 9V batteries (3 batteries if using phantom power (which I wouldn't); otherwise 2 batteries). But I can't find where to buy such a power pack. Ideally, I'd love to run it on NiMH AA batteries to match the rest of my busking gear. Alternatively, a dry cell battery from an auto shop.

My problem is, I have no idea whatsoever about calculating voltages, mA's, etc. Here is the manual: www.behringer.com/assets/502_802_1002_1202_M_EN.pdf‎ Some useful figures may be found on page 11.

The external power supply has the mains lead running into one side and out the other into the back of the mixer. But on the SAME side as the lead running INTO the supply, there's a secondary input jack that, I assume, would be for battery power (it's the type typically found on the back of radios that use power supplies. Would this be correct?

Can anyone help out with what to wire up? And I apologize for the layman terminology . . . a little embarrassing. 

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## worldofprinting (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi again

There have been no replies to this. Any help would be appreciated. Added information found on the back of the transformer:

Input: 22w
Output 1: 2 x 14.8v~/2 x 500 mA
Output 2: 3.0V~/100 mA

I'm assuming "Output 2" is the battery operation. Again, I'd ideally like to buy a blank AA battery pack off eBay and wire it up so I can power it using rechargeable AA's which are already part of my busking kit.

Thanks for any help,
Mak.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Mark :wave: - Apologies for not getting a reply earlier, but folks here are all in different time-zones etc. :wink:

Anyway, back to your mixer-problem..... The link you gave doesn't work (page not found) but I looked at the manual as supplied on the 'Behringer' site (*Link*) and see no mention of battery-power anywhere.

There's also a picture of the mixer's rear panel (link) and that shows only the AC power-in socket, no other sockets for anything else :ermm:


----------



## worldofprinting (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for your reply. You are correct. Behringer don't mention the ability to use battery power for this precise model, but they say similar models do have that ability. However, third party selling sites refer to "optional battery operation" for this model. For example: Behringer 1202FX Analog Mixer (See the first item in the list of features).

This seems to be supported by the existence of a DC input. But, as you rightly mentioned, there's no DC input on the back panel. This is found on the transformer which is 'inline' on the AC cable. The specs on that transformer (as mentioned above) refer to "Output 1" and "Output 2". Could this be output in AC and DC? You can just see the DC input on the end of the transformer in the attached picture.

These mixers are basically passive. They require a powered amp to produce sound. So their power requirements are minimal. This is why I'm hoping that I can build an AA battery pack to operate it and be mobile.









Thanks for your help,
Mark.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The manual says the 2 inputs are 14.8v @ 500 miliamp each, the Behringer site also says they don''t release circuit diagrams to anyone but authorized service centers so your on your own to figure out the polarity(+/-) of the connections it also does not tell us if the voltage is AC or DC(it's most likely DC but I would not want to guess as being wrong can damage components) 



> Mains Voltage
> USA/Canada
> 120 V~, 60 Hz, MXUL6 adapter
> U.K./Australia
> ...


----------



## worldofprinting (Sep 24, 2004)

Nothing is easy, eh? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you near one of their service centers?
If you are perhaps they can tell you if it's possible.


----------



## worldofprinting (Sep 24, 2004)

No, I'm in country NSW, Australia. I've visited their website but their "Contact" button doesn't work. :-( Nonetheless, I will keep pursuing this.

A mate and I are set up for busking. He plays cajon percussion miked up with a Roland bass amp run on AA batteries. I play guitar and sing and I'm powered by a Roland acoustic amp run on AA batteries. My ZOOM effects pedal runs on a 9v battery. So you can see why I'm eager to get my low powered mixer on batteries too. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Is there a panel on the underside of the mixer, that might take batteries? Apart from a few adverts on Google, I can't find any mention of battery-power for that mixer, either in the manual, the 'quick-start guide' or the Behringer web-site :ermm:

The only other 'portable' way I can think of would mean lugging a 12V car-battery around, with a 12V-240V inverter (converts 12V-DC to 240V-AC) - I don't know how long the battery would last before needing charging, but I guess it would be at least a couple of hours.


----------



## worldofprinting (Sep 24, 2004)

No, it doesn't have a battery compartment.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The only other thing I can suggest is to contact the Behringer customer-support from their web-site and ask them directly. I'm sorry I can't be much more help than that :sigh:


----------



## worldofprinting (Sep 24, 2004)

No worries. Thanks. The fact that other models of Behringer do come with battery compartments to hold AA's, tells me that their power requirements are minimal and can run on batteries. So there must be a way to run this one on AA's too, even if it is a separate battery box. Thanks again.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You're welcome and good luck - If you do contact Behringer, please post back with the result, both for future reference and to satisfy my now piqued curiosity :lol:


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

One option is to take the casing off and take, and post, detailed pictures of the internal circuitry where the power input is connected. If they use modular components or supply circuits that are common across multiple models, there may be internal DC connections headers which could be extended to the outside of the case. That's a pretty common occurrence in electronics products that have multiple similar models. It's a whole lot cheaper to produce one power supply board with the necessary contacts to power every unit type you make, and then connect components as needed for a particular model.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Can you take a close up picture of the specs/text on the adapter, worldofprinting?


----------



## worldofprinting (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Vegassparky,

Thanks for your interest. I've attached a double image showing the specs plus the end of the adaptor showing what must be the DC input. Look forward to your input.

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Hello worldofprinting. 

That power supply you have is just what is commonly known as a step down transformer. So what it does is give you two outputs of AC from the AC mains. I assume one for the main kit (the mixing desk) and another for some auxiliary equipment Behringer makes that you can use with it like an effects pedal or something. At any rate, all the AC to DC conversion (rectification) is done within the housing of the mixing desk. 

This is quite common with music and recording equipment where good signal to noise ratios are needed from the power circuitry. Essentially it ensures that good quality rectification is maintained so noise is not introduced into the audio signal by cheapo adaptors that are often substituted for misplaced originals.

It also means that the only easy way to power your desk is either with an inverter (which you would plug the power supply into - hardly practical) or to open the desk up and modify it to take batteries either internally or from a jack that you would drill a chassis socket for. (Obviously this would have to be done by someone who knows what they are doing and would invalidate any warranty you have on the item.

Personally I would go for number 2 as although it sounds complicated, actually, if you know what your doing it is really quite easy (and probably a nice little project for a DIY'er) with a few hours on his hands. If you don't have the know-how or you don't know anyone who can, you may just have to forget about busking with this device and try find a more portable alternative.


----------



## worldofprinting (Sep 24, 2004)

Thankyou.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Excellent post, jimscreechy. You summed up all the options very well. 

I'd agree that option 2 would be the most practical, as long as you have the technical skills to pull it off. 

With an AC input, you may want to look a little closer at what kind of gear the other performers are using. I doubt they've had to make any serious modifications to their equipment, and the money spent on something new may be better than the time to get your current stuff working reliably.

Whichever way you go, try to post a performance.


----------



## worldofprinting (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for all your help. I can get away with what I've got. The mixer would have simply given more options. We were meant to do our first busking tomorrow but I'm down with the flu. Now it's going to be the 21st. I'll see about posting a performance.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Get well soon and we'll look forward to the video :thumb:


----------

